# Item Tooltip buffed?!



## Tigerkne (22. April 2008)

Hi ihr,

Ich mache gerade unsere Gilden HP jetzt hab ich schon so ein item Tooltip wie wowhead.com gefunden. Jedoch ist dieser auf Englisch. Jetzt war ich auf einer Seite die hat Tooltips direkt von Buffed.de abgefragt. Also das ein Deutscher Tooltip erscheint und der link dann z.b so ist : http://www.buffed.de/?i=12360

hab dann híer auf der Seite vergeblich gesucht aber nur diesen blascer gefunden wobei der Support dafür ja lange zurückliegt. Die Datei fürs Wiki ist auch down und eine einfache Lösung für Webseiten die kein BB-Board nutzt auch nicht. Daher die Frage wie bekomm ich diesen Tooltip von euch auf meine Seite?

Hoffe das geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2008)

Hmm hoffe, ich habe das richtig verstanden ...

Diese Tooltips von Buffed kannst Du ja von jedem Item der Buffed Datenbank haben.
Bei jedem Item gibt es mehrere Links - u.a. auch die Tooltip-Links.
Diese musst Du doch nur kopieren.

Klicke dazu zuerst auf "Item Links"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann siehst Du da den verlinkten Tooltip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe, das hilft etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*

Sehe gerade, dann kommt nicht das Beispielsbild von Dir. sondern nur das Bild.
Glaube, für dein Beispiel gilt der erste Link von den Dreien - aber nur das in Klammern.

Wenn Du aber den Dritten Link nimmst, kannst Du auf das Bild klicken und es erscheint der Tooltip.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Ich glaube er meint eher ein simples einzubindendes Script um automatisch Tooltips auf seiner Webseite zu generieren.


----------



## Tigerkne (23. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint eher ein simples einzubindendes Script um automatisch Tooltips auf seiner Webseite zu generieren.



Richitg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut mal hier auf die Seite: http://blog.skyfighter.net/index.php/2007/...pimp-my-equalo/

Die Farbigen Links wen man drüberfährt erscheint ein tooltip und der Link linkt zu Buffed.de, daher dachte ich das es da ein buffed.de Plugin gibt?!


----------



## Kindara (23. April 2008)

Da steht aber was von "itemstats.free.fr" im Tooltip mit drin... 
Ansonsten, hast Du meine PM bekommen?


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Kindara schrieb:


> Ansonsten, hast Du meine PM bekommen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geheime Werbung für fremde Datenbanken? *g*


----------



## Tigerkne (23. April 2008)

Jo hab deine pm bekommen, kannte das auch schon nur kann dort nur der tooltip auf texten angezeigt werden und nicht auf Bilddateien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen dachte ich ja hier was zu finden aber anscheinend doch nicht?!


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> geheime Werbung für fremde Datenbanken? *g*



Naja, war nicht als Werbung gedacht sondern als alternative, falls sich hier aktuell keine funktionierende Lösung ergibt.


----------

